# Single pump hopper



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

building a single pump hopper and have some question.....im not trying to stand it but want it on the high 40's. i gotta 79 monte v6 and trying to get all the info i need to get started.

what are the best stroke for the front and best brand ???? ( im gonna go with 8's)

best pump thats not a piston pump ????? ( thinking about the showtime heavywheight) y block on the pump or in the front?

port size 3/8's or 1/2 ?????

springs ???? ( gotta v6 im thinking 3.5 )

people say that for gbodies its pointless to run deep cups and full stacks cause it doesnt give you enough play on the srings. alot of people say just to run standered cups with a full stack and you'll be ok and it should work better.. what do you people think?????

a arms? cadillac or just extend mines???

im trying to get the highest lookup in the back but not trying to do anything to the drive shaft..... with 12" strokes and extendable upper trailing arms will i be ok?

and if you guys have any tips or trick dont be gready and share..... :biggrin: 

post pik if you gottem of single pump hopper and explain alittle of whats done to it...

thanks alot people...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@May 22 2005, 10:53 AM
> *building a single pump hopper and have some question.....im not trying to stand it but want it on the high 40's. i gotta 79 monte v6 and trying to get all the info i need to get started.
> 
> what are the best stroke for the front and best brand ???? ( im gonna go with 8's)BLACK MAGIC OR PROHOPPER CYLINDERS
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

dpendin on how many batteries you plan to use, will determine what gear size to use in your fornt pump


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

10 batteries accross the back..... i was thinking a # 9 pump head.....
im getting the frame done up as welll, all the stress points... whats the differnce from caddy spindles or the stock ones???? i really dont think anyone in miami shortens drives shafts down here....

planing on doing something just like this......


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

im sure there is plenty of places that will shorten your drive shaft, #9 would work fine, how many volt you plan to run to the front?

caddy spindles are 1" longer and you get bigger brakes


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

maybe 96v or just 72v..... im pretty sure someone does the drive shafts just gottta find a place to do it..... is there alot of customizing to drop in caddy spindles and arms????and what year caddy ???


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

USE CAPRICE SPINDLES, THEY HAVE THE SAME BOLT PATTERN AS THE ORIGINAL, JUST REMEMBER THAT THE LUGS ARE A DIFFRENT THREAD SIZE. IF YOU USE A #9 JUST GO WITH EVERYHTING 1/2" AND Y-BLOCK UP FRONT WITH 2 #6 HOSES AND A LONG #8 HOSE. BTW, YOUR SOUND LIKE YOU HAVE NOT TRIED ANY PLUMBING AT ALL, IT WILL TAKE ALOT OF TRIAL AND ERROR TO GET YOU WHERE YOU WANNA GET, ASS LONG AS YOU START WITH A STRONG FRAME ,YOUR OFF TO A GOOD START, IVE HAD MINE FOR 3YRS NOW AND HAS OUTLIVED ALOT OF CARS DOWN HERE BECAUSE THEY CUT ALOT OF CORNERS,AND I FINALLY GOT TO MID 40'S, STREET CAR WITH A 5.0 LITER ENGINE, GOT IT UP TO 110 MPH LAST WEEKEND *ON THE FREEWAY*


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@May 22 2005, 10:38 AM
> *USE CAPRICE SPINDLES, THEY HAVE THE SAME BOLT PATTERN AS THE ORIGINAL, JUST REMEMBER THAT THE LUGS ARE A DIFFRENT THREAD SIZE. IF YOU USE A #9 JUST GO WITH EVERYHTING 1/2" AND Y-BLOCK UP FRONT WITH 2 #6 HOSES AND A LONG #8 HOSE. BTW, YOUR SOUND LIKE YOU HAVE NOT TRIED ANY PLUMBING AT ALL, IT WILL TAKE ALOT OF TRIAL AND ERROR TO GET YOU WHERE YOU WANNA GET, ASS LONG AS YOU START WITH A STRONG FRAME ,YOUR OFF TO A GOOD START, IVE HAD MINE FOR 3YRS NOW AND HAS OUTLIVED ALOT OF CARS DOWN HERE BECAUSE  THEY CUT ALOT OF CORNERS,AND I FINALLY GOT TO MID 40'S, STREET CAR WITH A 5.0 LITER ENGINE, GOT IT UP TO 110 MPH LAST WEEKEND ON THE FREEWAY
> [snapback]3169387[/snapback]​*


i know its gonna be alot of trail and error..... im just trying to see what has worked best for people on here..... i know im not gonna get it right the first try but i sure can hope i can....what do you man same bolt patern as the original? now is there any differnce between caddy and caprice spindles..... one more thing would i keep original lowers or would i have to change those 2?


thanks for all the help everyone im prety sure im not the only one on here looking for this info... so keep it coming.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

a question that I have is if you change the spindle/rotor assembly will you have to change the steering linkage(tie rods to be more specific)??????


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@May 22 2005, 01:50 PM
> *a question that I have is if you change the spindle/rotor assembly will you have to change the steering linkage(tie rods to be more specific)??????
> [snapback]3169683[/snapback]​*



no you just need to readjust your tierods, and miaryder if you plan to run 96v id step upto a #11, and put your y off the pump, you get more flow than using a single #8 the y'd in the front  oh and no just swap out the spindles very easy, as for year you can get off 80's caddys, or caprices


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@May 22 2005, 02:21 PM
> *no you just need to readjust your tierods, and miaryder if you plan to run 96v id step upto a #11, and put your y off the pump, you get more flow than using a single #8 the y'd in the front   oh and no just swap out the spindles very easy, as for year you can get off 80's caddys, or caprices
> [snapback]3169870[/snapback]​*


thank for all the info hommie............ all the parts i need are from 80 caddy or caprice. any 2 door or 4 door would be ok?????
how about bolting the top arms to the frame i heared there was some customizing in there to be done to bolt right up. you answered my next question the tie rods... :biggrin:

the only advantage of caddy spindles and arms are biger brakes and the stock 1 inch extension????


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone know the specs on this car??? front & back suspension pumps???? anymore detailed piks ???? or any more single pump hoppers.....


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

WUZZUH HOMIE...
I THINK U SHOULD GO WITH A 3/4 INCH PORT WITH A NUMBER 11.REAL HEAVY RACK LEGAL OR NOT IS UP 2 U.....
IF U CAN GO WITH BRAND NEW BATTERIES IN MY OPINON THATS THE MAIN THING.OTHER THEN REINFORCING
GET LOWER TRAILING ARMS FROM A CAPRICE.. AND DROP THE TRAILING ARM BRACKETS WILL DO..
PRETTY MUCH EVRYTHUING I TOLD U SHOULD WORK BUT TRY TO GET EVRYTHING BRAND NEW.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@May 22 2005, 03:43 PM
> *thank for all the info hommie............ all the parts i need are from 80 caddy or caprice. any 2 door or 4 door would be ok?????YEShow about bolting the top arms to the frame i heared there was some customizing in there to be done to bolt right up. you answered my next question the tie rods... :biggrin:TO USE CADDY A ARMS, YOU NEED TO CUT EM AND NARROW THE WIDTH OF THEM TO FIT YOUR G-BODY CROSS BARS(CANT THINK OF THE ACUTUAL NAME RIGHT NOW)
> the only advantage of caddy spindles and arms are biger brakes and the stock 1 inch extension????THAT AND THEY ALLOW FOR MORE (TRAVEL) PLUS MAKES PUTTIN A FULL STACK A LIL EASIER[snapback]3169916[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@May 22 2005, 04:02 PM
> *anyone know the specs on this car??? front & back suspension pumps???? anymore detailed piks ????    or any more single pump hoppers.....
> [snapback]3169948[/snapback]​*



thats pitbulls monte, out in lousieville,ky. he DEFINETLY knows his shit. not sure on what his current setup is tho..


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@May 22 2005, 04:02 PM
> *anyone know the specs on this car??? front & back suspension pumps???? anymore detailed piks ????    or any more single pump hoppers.....
> [snapback]3169948[/snapback]​*


in this pic the car is double pump.

i heard it hops the same on single but i have not personaly whitnessed it (yet)


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@May 22 2005, 02:21 PM
> *no you just need to readjust your tierods, and miaryder if you plan to run 96v id step upto a #11, and put your y off the pump, you get more flow than using a single #8 the y'd in the front   oh and no just swap out the spindles very easy, as for year you can get off 80's caddys, or caprices
> [snapback]3169870[/snapback]​*


bigger brakes means you gotta grind the shit outta the calipers to get 13's on


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

TRY OUT SOME PLUMBING, FOR YOUR V-6 YOU NEED MORE FLOW, A V-8 NEEDS MORE PRESSURE.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@May 23 2005, 03:01 PM
> *bigger brakes means you gotta grind the shit outta the calipers to get 13's on
> [snapback]3173955[/snapback]​*


not always true my 13's bolted right up the the caprice spindles i used no grinding no spacers


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 23 2005, 05:23 PM
> *not always true my 13's bolted right up the the caprice spindles i used no grinding no spacers
> [snapback]3174433[/snapback]​*


SAME HEAR, PLUS THE CADDY ONE ARE HEAVIER


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 24 2005, 01:23 AM
> *not always true my 13's bolted right up the the caprice spindles i used no grinding no spacers
> [snapback]3174433[/snapback]​*




my 13's bolted right up to my 87 caprice too.........


oh and good topic i need this exact info for my 79 i am doing :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

i used caprice spindles there are 2 different kinds 13in and 15 inch or somethin like that good thing use caprice a arms and spindles give you like 2 inch extension right off bak just stock looks tight...and gives you more room for coil..but tires sag lower when in air...mmmm...good and bad....car looks high but tires are low..see this alot...


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i would wrap the whole frame  then start from there,oh yea and use adex dumps


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

WHATS UP ANY UPDATES ON YOUR HOPPER


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 23 2005, 04:23 PM~3174433
> *not always true my 13's bolted right up the the caprice spindles i used no grinding no spacers
> *


13's will fit on the caprice spindles, but not the caddy spindles.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@May 22 2005, 02:02 PM~3169948
> *anyone know the specs on this car??? front & back suspension pumps???? anymore detailed piks ????    or any more single pump hoppers.....
> *


shit that's the PUTBULL. You can't fuck with that monte.


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

caddy swap, single pump on the bumper


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

yeah but your leaving out a few things
wrapped frame?
spit belly?
piston pump?
120v?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Mar 11 2006, 06:01 AM~5024589
> *caddy swap, single pump on the bumper
> *


thats crazy 120 volts piston pump and a slowdown have you tried taking the slowdown off and see what it does


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

no slowdown is too fast


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Mar 11 2006, 12:41 PM~5025880
> *no slowdown is too fast
> *


not for a hopper 
:buttkick:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have a 84 cutty with a v-8 and i am running a single pump far as plumming goes what is the best way to do it


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=496830]


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=496839]

SINGLE PUMP 11 BATTERIES CHEVY SPINDLES BELLY PUSHT OUT 1.5 INCHES,G BODY ARMS 1 INCH EXTENSION FROM THE EARS 4.5 TON SPRINS FROM LONA AND SONS,ON 5.20'S 14 x6 REVERSE DOING 63 inches


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

So let me get this straight. Get chevy spindles and upper A-arm and don't do deep cups on the lower A-arm?


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 12 2006, 05:53 AM~5025959
> *[attachmentid=496830]
> *


piston pump?


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

I heard one time that if you use Caprice spindles you also have to get the calipers for the brakes. Does anyone know if this is true or not?


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 13 2006, 12:21 PM~5039419
> *I heard one time that if you use Caprice spindles you also have to get the calipers for the brakes. Does anyone know if this is true or not?
> *


you switch the whole thing


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i am at the understanding that if you get the small rotor spindle all the g body shit bolts right to the new spindle? i will soon see.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 13 2006, 03:15 PM~5040401
> *i am at the understanding that if you get the small rotor spindle all the g body shit bolts right to the new spindle?  i will soon see.
> *


LET ME KNOW LET ME KNOW


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Mar 13 2006, 02:57 PM~5040338
> *you switch the whole thing
> *


Now when you mean the whole thing does that mean upper and lower A-arms as well?


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Mar 13 2006, 01:57 PM~5040338
> *you switch the whole thing
> *


When you say the "whole thing" do you mean the spindle, caliper, rotor?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 11 2006, 12:53 PM~5025959
> *[attachmentid=496830]
> *



YES IT GOT A PISTON PUMP MADE BY DESIGNS UNLIMITED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 14 2006, 10:43 AM~5045617
> *When you say the "whole thing" do you mean the spindle, caliper, rotor?
> *


I switch caliper and rotor and spinde


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

someone tell me if this looks right... looks ridiculous to me










caddy spindles stock a arms. had to run a 5/16" spacer for the 13's. belly split 1"


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

perfect looks good.now lets see some pics of it swanging. :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

THAT LOOKS NICE MAN !!!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Mar 15 2006, 06:35 AM~5051911
> *someone tell me if this looks right... looks ridiculous to me
> 
> 
> ...


yeah looks rediculous give it to me nah looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

that last pic is just the belly split, no extension on the arms? might want to extend em a lil bit to save your ball joints.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 11 2006, 12:59 PM~5026010
> *[attachmentid=496839]
> 
> SINGLE PUMP 11 BATTERIES CHEVY SPINDLES BELLY PUSHT OUT 1.5 INCHES,G BODY ARMS 1 INCH EXTENSION FROM THE EARS 4.5 TON SPRINS FROM LONA AND SONS,ON 5.20'S 14 x6 REVERSE DOING 63 inches
> *


do you have any pics of the rear set-up as far as cylinders what size rear spring trailing arms ect ect


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

for spindle you need the upper a arms,spindles brakes and all that shit.you could keep the factory lower though


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

thanks.. havent got to swang it yet. i think ima leave the top arm stock. if i extend it, its going to be riding on the rim!


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Mine is single pump :biggrin:


----------



## nebraska_kid (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Mar 16 2006, 08:00 AM~5058756
> *Mine is single pump :biggrin:
> *


show off :uh:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 16 2006, 01:13 AM~5056006
> *for spindle you need the upper a arms,spindles brakes and all that shit.you could keep the factory lower though
> *


nope, you can keep the g body upper arm and ball joint.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 16 2006, 09:06 PM~5064326
> *nope, you can keep the g body upper arm and ball joint.
> *


yea but swapping out the upper you get that extra inch of camber :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2006, 04:15 AM~5064335
> *yea but swapping out the upper you get that extra inch of camber :biggrin:
> *


yep, i know but if you have extended g body arms already you would not need to use big body arms.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 17 2006, 12:22 AM~5064363
> *yep, i know but if you have extended g body arms already you would not need to use big body arms.
> *



What do you know? :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 17 2006, 12:47 AM~5064565
> *What do you know?  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


he knows how to keep you warm for the rest of your life. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 17 2006, 12:22 AM~5064363
> *yep, i know but if you have extended g body arms already you would not need to use big body arms.
> *


plus it keeps you balljoints at a nicer angle(g body arms that is)


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Mar 15 2006, 05:43 AM~5052068
> *perfect looks good.now lets see some pics of it swanging. :biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdskRNCLP_4

getting there...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

awesome video
car looks great bro


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 27 2006, 03:58 AM~5127036
> *awesome video
> car looks great bro
> *


thanks still trying to get it to bumper tag


----------

